# Dell Studio 1555 won't turn on



## kat10706 (Mar 14, 2011)

First off, i'm an idiot, but please try to help me anyway!! I spilled a glass of iced tea on my laptop last night. Maybe 2 seconds after that i hear pssshh and it turned off. I unplugged everything, turned it upside down and let it rest on the radiator over night upside down. 

This morning I took the keyboard apart and there really wasn't anything wet under that, or sticky except a little part over by my cd/dvd drive. 

Now when I go to turn it on, the light within the power button doesn't turn on at all, but the little light above where i plug the cord in flashes white. 

Do you think it could just be my power supply? my motherboard? how do I tell? 

I don't have much money, or i'd just take it into a shop somewhere.  

Thank you for the help!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Very possible that the motherboard was damaged.

You would need to have compatible spare parts in order to find the faulty component(s)

Remove all removable components (hard drive,cd/dvd drive,RAM,wireless,etc)

Attempt booting using just the battery (use guide below for reference)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

*Dell Studio 1555 Service Guide*


----------



## kat10706 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for your help! I ended up ordering a refurbished motherboard and new keyboard, which I installed yesterday. Now when I go to turn it on the screen flashes white once and goes back to black. The computer itself makes no attempt to start. And I get the same result with the battery, cord, and both. What items can I remove to eliminate issues and still have it run? The cd/dvd drive?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

remove the drives and see if gets the post screens


----------



## kat10706 (Mar 14, 2011)

okay so i removed the hard drive and it booted up saying "operating system not found", so i tried putting it back in and got the scary flash of white again. Does that mean my hard drive is fried?

I really do appreciate the help! I'm sure it's a pain in the butt when all of these one timers come in trying to fix their own problems when they really have no business doing so.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Check the video cables. Make sure that they are connected securely.

If the screen is flashing white it could mean a problem with the inverter or back light.

Do you get and image if connected to an external monitor?


----------

